# Muzzleloader Scope



## wasatchsnowboarding

I am going to be getting a muzzleloader this year and am wondering what scope I should get for it. I know that it has to be a 1x scope due to regulations in Utah. Just wondering what my options are and what anyone has used and what they recommend.


----------



## Huge29

I have the Cabela's Pine Ridge 1x; I compared it to the nikon at double the price and saw no difference,,,


----------



## NHS

You might have luck taping some thread across a toilet paper roll in a crosshair pattern. The sight picture is probably better than with a 1x scope. (I have a 1x on my muzzle loader. It takes a while to get used to seeing the end of your barrel in the sight picture).


----------



## RBoomK

LOL! The last 1x scope I tried was the same as looking backwards through my binoculars.


----------



## Andymansavage

Couple threads down the page;

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=32912


----------



## copple2

I have a thompson center 1x and it works great...I don't want to worry about batteries on a red dot. I think it was around $80 at cabelas.

copple2


----------



## mm73

If money is no object you can get an Aimpoint or Trijicon and not have to worry about batteries. The Trijicon doesnt use them and the Aimpoints have something like 80,000 hours battery life. You wont find a more durable optic either.


----------



## Cooky

I have a Cabela’s 1x20 that is labeled as an “Alaska Guide”. I quite like it. I notice that Cabela’s now offers something labeled only as a rifle scope in the same power. The latest offering is $70. I think I paid twice that for my “Alaska Guide”. I wonder if it’s the same scope, Alaska Guide, Huge29’s Pine Ridge, and the latest one. All that said I believe that if you are able you would be better served using irons sights on a muzzleloader. Cleaning a muzzy is enough bother without trying not to trash the scope. I recently re-discovered peep sights. Let the fun begin.


----------



## Elkoholic8

X2 on the peep sights. I have peeps and fiber optic front beads on both of my muzzleloaders. I like simple and fast target aquisition!!


----------



## 4pointmuley

I bought a sightron 1x scope from Midwayusa.com. Its a great scope!


----------



## mzshooter

copple2 said:


> I have a thompson center 1x and it works great...I don't want to worry about batteries on a red dot. I think it was around $80 at cabelas.
> 
> copple2


+1 The TC is a great scope. I can hit a 10" gong at 200 yards consistently. They run $125 and are worth it. 
Link Below for Midway USA with info.
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/default.aspx?productNumber=670651


----------



## utahgolf

how well does that TC hold up? I heard the pine ridge is also a decent one but some guy on Monster muleys forum was talking about how weak it is.


----------



## mzshooter

utahgolf said:


> how well does that TC hold up? I heard the pine ridge is also a decent one but some guy on Monster muleys forum was talking about how weak it is.


I've had mine for 4 years and its had a workout. Even with Warne Quick Detach Ring switching back and fourth between scopes( I use a 3x9 omega when I go to Ill.) Its never lost its point of impact!!


----------



## utahgolf

is there any place that carries them? how do I get a look at them? cabelas didn't even have any 1X the last time I was there.


----------



## El Matador

I have the T/C and am very happy with it. 5 years ago when I was looking for a scope, I researched every 1x scope on the market to find the one with the thinnest crosshairs. Most of them had 2 moa while the T/C had 1.5 if I remember. The Leupold prismatic had like 1.25 but it was $400+. To put that in perspective, suppose you're shooting at a deer 200 yards away. The 2 moa crosshair will look like a couple of 4" fence slats, blocking much of your view. And try getting a tight group at 100 yards when your crosshairs look 2" wide. There may be some scopes that have come out more recently that have thinner crosshairs or different reticles, but for me that was the most important factor. Be sure to get one that gives a good sight picture at the ranges you plan to shoot from. The T/C scopes should still be available, just search for "Thompson Hawken Hunter". It's a 1x32mm.


----------



## BigT

Had the Nikon Buckmaster 1X20 but it was like looking through the binoc's the wrong way. I switched to the Cabelas Pine Ridge and sold the Nikon. The Cabelas is decent, but my dad has gone through a couple of them because of recoil. Mine has held up alright.


----------



## Tahoe

I bought a Swift 1x from Sportsmans sevearl years ago. great field of veiw, very clear and bright. Love the scope. All my rifles have scopes so its easy for me to pull up and be right on target everytime.


----------



## wasatchsnowboarding

I ended up getting the Sightron cause it had the best sight picture and crosshair of the three I looked at. I made a mistake of not checking the hammer clearance when getting it mounted. My thumb was hitting the scope when I went to pull it down. Got it fixed by getting a different mounting system that was higher. Just sighted it in the other day and I was able to get a good 1" grouping at 100 yds.


----------



## BPturkeys

I put the cheaps **** red dot I could find on one of my ML's...I think it's a Tasco...sighted 're in three years ago and all the kids have a ball with it. They're hittin tin cans out there 50-60 yards pretty regularly. Seems the **** thing is indestructible and is always right on.


----------



## DallanC

Tahoe said:


> I bought a Swift 1x from Sportsmans sevearl years ago. great field of veiw, very clear and bright. Love the scope. All my rifles have scopes so its easy for me to pull up and be right on target everytime.


I bought a swift 1x, it lasted less than 2 years before it stopped holding zero. I still have it if anyone wants a scope that doesnt hold zero lol.

I use a simmons 1x shotgun scope now and its worked fine for 8 years.

-DallanC


----------



## tabbyhunter

I really like my Nikon 1x20 but, it takes a bit of gettin used to. I'm 2 for 2 since I started hunting with it. Only sighted it once and i've had it for 3 years now, That being said my dad has the Traditions 1x32 and I think if i was to buy another 1x scope i'd probably go with that one.


----------



## Duckholla

Sightron...hands down. They have an unlimited lifetime warranty (important considering the corrosiveness of black poweder) and in comparison to the Burris, Nikon, and TC 1 power scopes, the field of view in the Sightron is WAY better. The cost of the Sightron is better too.

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## ethanehunt

I would take a look at the Nikon Omega 3X9 sold here at Cabela's. It shows $249.95. I think it was developed for exactly your application. On the other hand, I think you could use just about any rifle scope you want to if you don't want to spend that much. Just take it to the range before you hunt and shoot it at a target at the approx. yardage you'll be shooting. In Nebraska, we are kind of stuck with 1X but we could also use magnification during regular rifle on our MZ if we wanted to. I would bet any of my riflescopes would work. The only thing they would not have is the rangefinding dots (and less eye relief) but I'm not sure either would matter in normal MZ type 100 yard or less applications. Maybe 150 - 200 at the outside. Good luck with your choices. That's what makes it fun.


----------



## utahgolf

if you're hunting utah during the ML season it's gotta be a 1x scope. I like my thompson hawken hunter but the 1x sightron at sportsmans is good as well.


----------



## Bo0YaA

+1 on the Hawken Hunter. Great scope (for a 1x)


----------



## El Matador

If you like a particular scope but it seems to make the image smaller than 1x, try adjusting the eyepiece. Every 1x scope I've seen has the "focus" adjustment which is done by turning the ocular lens. Turning the lens will adjust the zoom a little bit, you can usually get it just above 1x before you notice any blurring.


----------



## MWScott72

Huge29 said:


> I have the Cabela's Pine Ridge 1x; I compared it to the nikon at double the price and saw no difference,,,


I have had absolutely NO luck with the Cabelas Pine Ridge scope...have had two and both busted after only light use. Not sure if the recoil is just too much for them, but the two I've had have sucked big time. One had the elevation turret come loose and the other wouldn't hold a zero. Finally just gave up and stayed with iron sights last year.


----------



## Raptorman

My brother had the same thing happen with his Cabelas 1x. He ended up using my Nikon 1x it just seemed like a better scope then the Pine Ridge.


----------

